# Damage to rear bumper Ci Carioca 656



## ipearce1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a slight grounding mishap with my van and have damaged the rear bumper and the off side rear bumper section. Does anyone know a good and reasonable dealer in the Swindon Wilts area? Davan were I purchased the van do not seem very interested and have not even bothered to send me a quote! Any help would be appreciated. Ian


----------



## laddercrew (Jun 7, 2007)

hi ipearce1
im based in south wales and i do all types of plastic and interior and exterior repairs and i have a colleague who covers the chippenham area give me a ring on 07775928269 and ill put you in touch with him
steve


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Steve*

Hi Steve .. just done exactly the Same to my Fiat CI .. reversed into a low wall and cracked 3 inches of plastic bumper ( just when i'm about to sell it on e-bay ) .. any contacts near Bedford area ?

Ta - Mike


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey it must be something about Trigano's, we had a run in with a concrete bollard on Marine Parade , Dover. That was before we even set off on our holls!

Already had a bit of a woopsie with the back panel and had it repaired at this place, they did an excellent job and can highly recommend them:
Motorhomes Coachcraft
London Road 
Luton
01582 404880

They have a web site and I would do a link but don't know how. They guy you want to speak to is Peter Ayles, loads of knowledge and experience and we thought a good price too. 

Hope this helps
Mandy


----------



## laddercrew (Jun 7, 2007)

hi mikeontour only just seen your post been away for the wkd don't know of anyone off hand but ill have a ring round tomorrow and see if anyone knows someone in that area to recommend
steve


----------

